# day trips from Lucca in November



## Christine Fairview (Oct 15, 2019)

Are there bus day trips from Lucca to Barga in November?


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's one that definitely is running in November:
http://tours.discovertuscany.com/en...r-from-Lucca-and-surroundings/d22436-137778P3


----------

